# Officer Joseph Sanders



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Officer Joseph Sanders 
*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Monday, December 15, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 2 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Monday, December 15, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Joseph Sanders was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic at the scene of a previous accident on Pomona Freeway in Hacienda Heights.

The vehicle that struck him had collided with another car on the rain-slicked highway at approximately 4:20 am. Officer Sanders was flown to a nearby hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Sanders had served with the agency for 14 months. He is survived by his expectant wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Sanders


----------

